# Do HID's Just Shut Off When Batt is too Low or Do They Dim Like Incans?



## mikedeason (Nov 13, 2011)

Basicall I want to know how HID react during battery rundown

Be gentle...im new


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm sure from one ballast to the next the reaction may differ slightly, but mine start to flicker really violently when the battery goes flat. In order to not damage the bulb or ballast it needs to be turned off immediately.


----------



## BVH (Nov 13, 2011)

As mvyrmnd said, some flicker for a short period. Most of the 25 or so ballasts I've tested, just electronically "turn off" at a set voltage point. No flicker. Up to "shut off", they work at 100% output to the bulb. As input Voltage to them from the battery power source decreases, more Amperage is pulled from the source so the overall power consumed by them - Watts, stays the same. "Regulated" is the term used to describe these ballasts. Sort of like a Voltage regulator in an older car. They maintained alternator output Voltage at a certain level (small range). One ballast that I'm aware of is not regulated. Its the old 10 Watt Welch Allyn cylindrical unit that some members here built into "D" cell mags for their HID modded Mag. They would decrease in power output to the bulb as the battery source Voltage decreased. So they dimmed over the life of the battery charge.


----------



## mikedeason (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks guys....I noticed my Illuminator reaches full brightness after about 5-10 min and then seems to just shut off with no dimming after about 40 min.


----------



## FRITZHID (Nov 14, 2011)

mikedeason said:


> Thanks guys....I noticed my Illuminator reaches full brightness after about 5-10 min and then seems to just shut off with no dimming after about 40 min.



totaly normal... pushing it any further w/dead bat is/could cause ballast damage.


----------

